# 200,000 + Snows and Blues (MUST SEE) LARGER PICTURES



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

200,000 + Snows and blues. The whole lake was covered. It was incredible!!!!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2442

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2444


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

it is hardly to see because picture is too small but wow that is alot snow and blue in Mn?


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

You need to change bigger picture, We can read clearly.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

That pic is from SE. ND this last spring. I was there the day all them SOBs where there and it was a great sight.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

oh my god... I would have ****** my pant after I see a million snow/blue geese haha


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

fishunt said:


> it is hardly to see because picture is too small but wow that is alot snow and blue in Mn?


Yeah, I think it was on Lake Minnetonka, I think they stopped in at Fletchers for a beer and a burger.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

yeah that picture looks like it was taken on the hill at Tewaken 
that was a fun easter weekend this year


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

That was really cool to see all those birds on Tewaken during Easter. It was estimated to be over 600K on the water that day. I still have a few pic in my photo album of that. Unless you were there or have seen something like taht before you wouldn't believe how loud it was.


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

Well they say that 1% of birds are banded, if there were 600,000 birds there, that would be 6000 banded birds right there.


----------

